# Rims and tire suggestions



## Mathews10 (Jul 9, 2012)

I have a black granite 1lt 2012 cruze with 5% tiny all te way around and I'm looking to get either 18 in chrome or 18in black rims with tires. Any suggestions or places that might have some?


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

www.dubsandtires.com. Their selection seems wider than most sites I've looked at.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Just be sure to select 2011 in the search box, 2012 doesn't have a Cruze model option yet. No difference in wheels between the two.


----------

